# Jeep Transfer Case



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I had to replace a front seal on my transfer case and I need to know what fluid goes back into the case. I believe it is a Dana 300. It is out of a 86 CJ. Please help. Thanks


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks (Oct 12, 2005)

ive never replaced t case fluid. Log on to Jeepforum.com. You will have an answer it 10 minutes


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

if its just a stock dana 300 any good gear lube will work.

payton


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im put some sinthenic gear lube in there


----------

